# Vaccination Hesitancy Study



## Sarah316

Hello, we are a group of medical students at the University of Sharjah conducting a research project about the “Vaccination hesitancy in the United Arab Emirates". Filling this questionnaire would only take 5 minutes of your time. 
We would highly appreciate taking the time to fill it in and helping us share it.

English link:
Vaccination hesitancy in the United Arab Emirates

نحن مجموعة من طلاﺏ كلية الطب بجامعة ﺍلشارقة، نقوم بتقديم مشروع بحث علمي لدراسة "التردد حول اللقاحات في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة". ملء هذا الاستبيان لن يأخذ من وقتكم أكثر من 5 دقائق. شاكرين لكم مساهمتكم في الإجابة على هذا الاستبيان و تعاونكم معنا في نشره.

الرابط باللغة العربية:
التردد حول اللقاحات في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة


----------

